# ? about the weather



## quick draw mcgraw 15 (Feb 15, 2010)

ok now what does this weather do to the birds does it push them south faster because up here near akron for the last few days we have just been pounded with snow.. monday and today snowday.. so im happy but im not sure how the rest of my duck and goose season is looking, plz help me out.. thanks
[email protected]


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

Not seeing them down here in the southwest... 3 days haven't seen a goose... nor has some other guys... seeing ducks just not geese....


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

quick draw mcgraw 15 said:


> ok now what does this weather do to the birds does it push them south faster because up here near akron for the last few days we have just been pounded with snow.. monday and today snowday.. so im happy but im not sure how the rest of my duck and goose season is looking, plz help me out.. thanks
> [email protected]


you should just stay inside were its warm.... most of the birds went south for the winter .... we only see 1 or 2 birds a day now  and thats on a good day ...


----------



## JTKessOH (Sep 19, 2009)

We have ducks all over Columbus right now. They came in with the weather.


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

All the ducks have moved south for the season...might as well hang the gear up now


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

You cant shoot anything sitting at home, and you cant do any worse going hunting than you can sitting at home. Think about that!

Hunting Ohio is tough for most people, although some have consistently solid spots. Most people find that the birds are there one day and not the next or they are there for a couple weeks and then gone for good, etc. 

I find the birds move out in front and directly behind heavy fronts. The only time I get excited about hunting really bad weather is when its lasted for a number of days and you know the birds are going to need to move and feed. 

This past week was a prime example. Saturday we saw quite a few birds and they moved most of the day. A heavy front moved through Saturday night into Sunday. I hunted Sunday afternoon and saw little activity, spent a TON of time brushing snow off decoys and had to work extremely hard for what little I saw. Monday morning the front was through, I hunted that afternoon and saw the largest number of flocks I have all year - which got me really pumped up. Hunted the same field yesterday afternoon and didnt see squat.


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

ErieAngler said:


> You cant shoot anything sitting at home, and you cant do any worse going hunting than you can sitting at home. Think about that!
> 
> Hunting Ohio is tough for most people, although some have consistently solid spots. Most people find that the birds are there one day and not the next or they are there for a couple weeks and then gone for good, etc.
> 
> ...


mark and i seen a ton of birds sunday


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Well up here in our area we got 15 to 18 inches of snow on the ground...Where are they going to feed,,so they move a little south where there is not as much snow..This snow is to stay for a while so you may not see as many if any birds up here ,,this year....JIM....CL....


----------



## ErieAngler (Apr 15, 2006)

firstflight111 said:


> mark and i seen a ton of birds sunday


Well Im honestly happy for you. I have what I would consider some prime field spots around north columbus and I havent seen squat for two days. Had two ducks fly past today. I think the water locking up really screwed me. I'm done taking time off work to hunt central ohio until the migrators show up and start hitting the fields. I know January will be good, but after last Sat and Mon I was really thinking Dec would work out too. 

Bird numbers have been down all year here which doesnt help the situation either. This morning was "perfect weather conditions too" I had a great time never the less, but I'm shocked at the lack of birds.

Good luck this weekend Terry, I think I'm just going to shoot another deer


----------

